# Wizards were made from music



## Imagineer (Oct 23, 2011)

All wizards were made from music, or so says the Sil. But, thier names are associated with colors, white being an important color.

Does color mean anything to the powers-that-be? Gandalf was assigned his color I think, though it would be interesting if being "of many colors" was really wrong. It could have been defiance, but spending time with the eye, one might get interesting ideas.

Back home there could be wizards running around in all sorts of colors. Anything said of what occupied wizards back in the homeland?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 24, 2011)

The wizards weren't made from music. They are Maiar, and were there when the music was being created. Eru didn't create them using music, he made them using his thought. It was the Ainur he commissioned to create through music.


----------



## OfRhosgobel (Oct 26, 2012)

Bard the Bowman said:


> The wizards weren't made from music. They are Maiar, and were there when the music was being created. Eru didn't create them using music, he made them using his thought. It was the Ainur he commissioned to create through music.



Ahh a true Tolkien Loremaster, impressive. Yes the wizards you who are Maiar were not created by music, but by the thought of Illuvitar(Eru) and are the many facets of his infinite mind.


----------

